# “Sempre Libera” From Verdi’s “La Traviata”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about an aria by a woman who is declaring herself free from not only love but all the morality of the day which seems to be so much against her. 

The aria “Sempre Libera” is one which I have always associated with a woman of beauty and a certain degree of caprice such Angela Gheorghiu; singing to declare herself free from all the morality of her time. She stating that she lives her life free from the domination of any man for time that go beyond her pleasure.

It is during a party held in her elegant home that Violetta (La Traviata) meets Alfredo, the man who had been in love with her for sometime yet it is only on that evening that he makes his case clear to the one his romantic desires had been leading him toward. Violetta, is overwhelmed by Alfredo’s declarations of love yet is unsure weather she should accept to live with him as she considers it strange (E Strano) while thinking that may be he is the one in a voice that cries “Ah, Fors E Lui”. Alfredo, all the while can be heard in the background in declarations of adoration for her that attempt to pursued her to allow their love for one another to be joined. This creating confusion in Violetta’s mind, who is unsure as she struggles with herself and the different views held within her that oppose each other. As one wishes to continue the life she has known till then while the other sees passion arising from a love that may be as pure as the relationship she would have with Alfredo, whose love for her she feels she can respond in kind. 

It is as conflict rages within that Violetta (with the voice of Angela Gheorghiu) announces as if to the world that she is “Sempre Libera” (Always Free) from it all, as it is “folia” as her aria declares yet in all Alfredo insists and eventually triumphs. As the love he can offer over comes all the doubts in Violetta, who agrees to his proposal that the two of them live together in the bliss of those who share love. I for my part have always enjoyed this aria as one which is emblematic of the soprano, whose voice reaches those high notes which to my interpretation is that which fills opera with passion to elevate the senses. It being Angela Gheorghiu whose voice brings Violetta to life in all that makes her one of opera’s most dramatic roles.


----------

